

Suicides lift lid on French misery - cesare
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8256870.stm

======
cesare
I can't find a source in english, but today another employer commited suicide,
leaving a letter in which he blames the climate inside the firm.

[http://www.repubblica.it/2009/09/sezioni/esteri/suicidi-
fran...](http://www.repubblica.it/2009/09/sezioni/esteri/suicidi-france-
telecom/nuovo-suicidio/nuovo-suicidio.html)

